# crescent from sweden



## terrors (Apr 19, 2005)

anybody know anything about this bike i picked up today. it is called a crescent and is made in sweden. it has the bold statment on the TT "VARLDSMASTARCYKELN" with a couple of umlauts over the first and third "A" some details: SN 4316258, reynolds 531 tubing and forks, campy front DR, rear DR with 'vitorio' and EXTRA on it, shifters, and high flange hubs. the rims are AVA aluminum with sew-ups, AVA stem, don't know the handlebars yet, weinmann centre-pull brakes, leather saddle looks like a brooks but says "IDEALE". pedals aluminum or alloy and steel all i can see at this point is "made in france", clips-steel christophe, stronglight cranks. the lugs look very much like the ones on my 1970 super course. also came with 2 extra sew-ups and a rear Plescher rack made in Switzerland. will get a picture up shortly.
check it out here:
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=137111


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

I found some info here:
http://oldroads.com/d_ltw_ra.asp?OQID=18555&QuestionNum=18558&RID=0

I think that bikes built with 531 have a great ride quality.


----------



## Straightblock (Jan 30, 2004)

*More info here*

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Sweden/Crescent.htm


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

The brochures on Classic Rendezvous show the models as I remember them. I worked in a bike shop that sold them. Myself and my best friend both had the same frame as you found. The lug work was frankly, crap. I repainted it 2 times before selling it to a friend in the early 80's for his wife in Guam.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

I seem to remember that at least some Crescents in the late 70s, early 80s were lugless. I don't know if they were filet brazed, or what. There was a shop in Denver's Larimer Square that sold them in that time frame. They weren't inexpensive.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

bwana said:


> I seem to remember that at least some Crescents in the late 70s, early 80s were lugless. I don't know if they were filet brazed, or what. There was a shop in Denver's Larimer Square that sold them in that time frame. They weren't inexpensive.


They made a polished stainless model. They were probably what you were thinking of.

...but then I went and checked the brochure on CR and they are shown with lugs. Not sure then.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

What you have is a 531 bike made with Campy Valentin components, and an Ideale saddle. People regularily pay $100+ for any useable Ideale saddle on EBay, and your Campy Valentin components set, cleaned up, would likely bring that or more, as would the frame. If you paid less than $300 for it, you probably did OK, but condition is paramount. Clean and pack those bearings, rewrap the bars, and put some leather treatment on the saddle.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I worked for a swedish company for 10 years and spent a fair amount of time there. I remember Crescents being the common cycle( ie: you would walk by a factory and see about 400 of them lined up in the bikeracks, as most people cycled to work. )


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

wasfast said:


> They made a polished stainless model. They were probably what you were thinking of.
> 
> ...but then I went and checked the brochure on CR and they are shown with lugs. Not sure then.


While dropping stuff off at the local Goodwill, I noticed this old, low-end Crescent without lugs. The ones that I remember seeing in the early 80s were higher end models than this one, and were in a shop that carried only bikes I couldn't afford. For some reason I seem to recall either a curved top tube or down tube. One thing for sure, every Crescent that I've ever seen has been this color.


----------

